# Stage 2 2.0 tfsi boost leak/no boost....HELP



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all, 
I recently had my 2007 2.0 mk2 remapped stage 2 with a custom map-really nice power delivery etc after having a decat downpipe installed. It's been roughly 3 weeks. Driving all well, lots of torque and power, been getting used to the extra power and then all of a sudden nothing!!!! Feels like I'm driving a 1.6l ford focus (no disrespect)

I was at the lights playing with an new Golf R hit first and second and really started flying. After this (Friday)I hadn't really put my foot down. Today on the way to the petrol station(the long way, any excuse to drive it feels like a new car) I was testing 2nd 3rd and 4th gear runs on the open road.

There's no wheel spin, no torque (compared to what it was) and just generally lack of power. I'm really gutted as I'm anal about my car. Get a service every 7.5k miles etc. I opened the hood when I got back and saw some oil at the back of the spark plug coils on the engine block.

Pictures below. Any advice would help as I worried it's going to get worst and eventually something big will go on it. My thought are the diverted valve which I was going to replace with the upgraded one anyway however after seeing the oil at the rear I'm a little more worried.

Thanks


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear things haven't gone well. Who did you get the map done by?

Not diverter valve as that's at the bottom of the turbo. That area looks like perhaps an oil line has burst or the head has gone perhaps. A lack of oil pressure should give up a warning which you haven't mentioned. Best to get the car plugged into vagcom and see what warnings have come up. Hopefully it's a simple valve or gasket leak on the evap system but that is at the front of the engine rather than the back so a bit stumped with this one. Leaning towards oil line having or leaking at the union.

It's very rare for a motor to go on the 2.0tfsi but heard of a few turbo's going. Not a huge bill if it is a turbo.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Possibly a faulty PCV valve that allowed turbo pressure build up inside the engine block, subsequently followed by a leak in the valve cover gasket?

Or is the rear connection of the carter ventilation towards the turbo leaking?


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> Sorry to hear things haven't gone well. Who did you get the map done by?
> 
> Not diverter valve as that's at the bottom of the turbo. That area looks like perhaps an oil line has burst or the head has gone perhaps. A lack of oil pressure should give up a warning which you haven't mentioned. Best to get the car plugged into vagcom and see what warnings have come up. Hopefully it's a simple valve or gasket leak on the evap system but that is at the front of the engine rather than the back so a bit stumped with this one. Leaning towards oil line having or leaking at the union.
> 
> It's very rare for a motor to go on the 2.0tfsi but heard of a few turbo's going. Not a huge bill if it is a turbo.


Hi Mckenzie.

Thanks for the reply. I got the stage one and two tune done off pd tuning in Sunderland now part of sedox performance. Dave is really knowledgable and helpful. But haven't had chance to catch up with him yet.

There's no engine warning light which is what I would have expected. I'll get it plugged into vagcom anyway but I really don't have a clue. It's done 82k miles. Run perfectly never had any problems. I'm booking it into for a service and I'll have them check the engine out properly bit thinking of taking it to awesome gti for this one as they'll know more about issues with upgrades/after upgrades etc. Turbo sounds fine tbh no abnormal sounds. I'm useless with engines so best off taking it to someone who knows. Thanks for the reply I'll make sure awesome gti check what ever you've said above.


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

TT-driver said:


> Possibly a faulty PCV valve that allowed turbo pressure build up inside the engine block, subsequently followed by a leak in the valve cover gasket?
> 
> Or is the rear connection of the carter ventilation towards the turbo leaking?


Tt driver - thanks for the reply. I wouldn't know where to check for the carter ventilation sorry but I'll ask the guys to check it out. The first thing I did was check the hoses from the front and top of the engine as far as my eyes and hands could go to check for splits, first thing that came to mind, engine was still hot. Then I noticed the bolts at the back of the block with oil on them as pictured.


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Got it on vagcom. Error codes indicate turbo boost pressures are not right and point towards a valve. Booked in with awesome gti for a full service upgrading the diverted valve and full diagnostics. I'll post what the problem was once pinpointed next week. Having the engine bay detailed this weekend to keep an eye on the oil leaks if there are any. Thanks again.


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Just an update for anyone who has experienced no boost. Car went into to awesome today. The diverted valve diaphragm had gone so not much boost pressure and also the rocker cover gasket. This is where the oil was coming from so Mckenzie + TT-driver you were both spot on with your initial diagnosis of the problem. Apparent the rocker gaskets are fairly uncommon but it does happen. Also found a whole load of others things that need sorting and awesome are working on it all now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

That's good you know what the issues are and they are relatively straight forward to fix. Also happy that it was the DV that went and caused lack of boost rather than the gasket loosing cylinder compression. The guys at awesome know these engines inside and out so you are in safe hands


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad it's all sorted. Have fun!


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll post a pic of the tear in the diaphragm tomorrow. It's huuuuge so no wonder I had no boost. Also just realised when I had stage 2 software installed on the RR, some of the readings on one or two of the runs didn't make sense (lacking torque, bhp but then would rise so probably happened around that time) and after driving the car today it's a different car from what I thought was quick, now it's very quick.


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Busted diaphragm. Now have the updated piston dv


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah known issue, especially when remapped. Changed it for the 06H145710D version?


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

Yea got the 710D pierberg version. Is that reliable?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

No hands on experience, but according internet wisdom the answer is yes.


----------

